

Carmen Ortiz's Cases - thinkcomp
http://www.plainsite.org/flashlight/attorney.html?id=69049&table=attorneycases

======
jmcguckin
Also, there's a civil forfeiture case against a mom & pop motel (Motel
Caswell). The city and the feds want to seize the motel as it has no mortgage
and is worth approx. 1 millon USD.

